# Ipo 1 !



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been on the boards way before Cues was even born. I haven't posted much lately. But I'm so proud of her! She got her IPO 1 with scores of 93-90-93. I was worried a bit, because the trial was a hike and I had to stay at a motel. I guess I didn't have to worry, because she came out of the truck ready to work. She is my first (and possibly only) Schutzhund dog! I had NO IDEA the work, dedication, and obsession required just to get a 1! 

She has gone from this 









to this










:wub::wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

WHOA!! Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

A HUGE congratulations to you and Cues!

That adorable baby grew into a stunning girl


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Huge congratulations Cindy!! Those are excellent scores! You should be very proud.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice work. Congrats!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Good job!!!! That is a lot of work and you should be very proud of her and you!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big congrats!!! Excellent scores to for a first timer!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and Quinn!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is very, VERY, awesome!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Cindy!

Lee


----------

